# Bachmann 4-6-0 Parts Needed



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I recently bought a Bachmann Emmett Kelly Set. This was new/old stock from a defunct hobby shop. The engine, a 4-6-0, was missing parts. I am missing the brake shoes(not in parts package) and the "guides" for the side rods that connect to the steam cylinder.

I've contacted Bachmann, but the set was marketed in 1993. Not much hope there.

These parts do not affect the engine's running, just the aesthetics. I sure would like to find those parts to complete the engine. If anyone knows of a contact, has junk engine lying around, or just the parts, contact me.

We do have a second 4-6-0 but we had hoped to get a second consist with passenger cars to imitate a real circus. The other train would have the animals, tents and such. 

Any help is much appreciated.

Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bob,

No leads on my end ... I'm keepin' my fingers crossed for you, though. We all want to see pics of the circus train a-runnin'!

TJ


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

tjc, the Bachmann set is meant for indoor use. However, we will run it on the garden layout as soon as we can get the circus area set up. We have a second 4-6-0(ten-wheeler) from a similar set. It was our hopes to set up two consists. One for the circus, the animals and the tents and poles and a passenger train for the performers.

We also have a "spare" 4-8-4 That can be utilized if worse comes to worse. One thing for sure, I'm gonna need some "Bullfrog Snot". The 10-wheelers lack traction.

I called Bachmann hoping against hope that they may still have parts. The set was marketed form 1993-1995. No go. But, I'm thinking that the "Big Hauler" 10-wheelers are the same and may use the same brake shoes and rod guides. If so, those parts are in stock at Bachmann. I just need to get in touch with someone more knowledgeable there. The lady I talked to was a bit naive.

Bob


----------

